# Entendidos en bolsa.. que opinan sobre Josef Ajram?



## luis__ (19 Dic 2011)

Es cierto todo lo que dijo en salvados?
Que habría que matizar?
Yo me quede flipando 

15º SALVADOS 18-Dic-11 2/4 JOSEF AJRAM AGENTE de BOLSA - YouTube


----------



## holgazan (19 Dic 2011)

Ajram vende libros.
Si fuese bueno con la bolsa, no necesitaría hacer el ridículo en programas de televisión.


----------



## cujo (19 Dic 2011)

de bolsa no se, pero el pavo vale en otras modalidades

Josef Ajram, la nueva imagen DiR, ha sido el primer español en terminar un ultraman.
Una prueba donde se recorren 515 km en tres días: el primer día, 10 km nadando en el mar y 145 km en bicicleta, el segundo, 276 km en bicicleta y el tercer día se corren 84 km (dos maratones)

foto para gayers y charos


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (19 Dic 2011)

Es simpático, afable, campechano... en la tele (y para ser rey) es lo primordial.


----------



## duval81 (19 Dic 2011)

holgazan dijo:


> Ajram vende libros.
> Si fuese bueno con la bolsa, no necesitaría hacer el ridículo en programas de televisión.



Y cerrando.
Es imposible que una trader bueno "pierda" tanto tiempo en otras actividades.

Estoy pendiente de ver el programa.


Por cierto, ¿mismo post que en Fc eh?


----------



## HaCHa (19 Dic 2011)

Un tío que vende slips con su cara no tiene ni puta idea de lo que es hacer negocios.


----------



## << 49 >> (19 Dic 2011)

luis__ dijo:


> ¿Es cierto todo lo que dijo en salvados?
> ¿Qué habría que matizar?



Lo de los futuros lo explicaron fatal.

Se hizo una especie de comparación acerca de lo "injusto" que resulta que los bancos no presten a personas y a empresas y sí presten a especuladores. Demagogia pura.

En los contratos de futuros, el nominal del contrato suele ser bastante superior a la garantía que hay que aportar. Pero eso no quiere decir de ninguna manera que el intermediario te preste dinero hasta llegar al nominal. El nominal solamente es el nominal, es decir, la cantidad sobre la que se calculan las ganancias o las pérdidas.

Si compras un futuro y baja de precio, el intermediario te pide que aportes más dinero hasta que haya de nuevo la garantía que tiene que haber. Si no lo haces, te cierran el contrato y fin de la historia.


----------



## << 49 >> (19 Dic 2011)

A pesar de lo anterior, hay una cosa que me gustó bastante: El tono desmitificador acerca de "los mercados".

Cualquiera que tenga dinero puede comprar y vender en bolsa, cualquiera puede ser "los mercados", y el proceso en sí es relativamente sencillo.


----------



## taltos (19 Ene 2012)

te equivocas.
Josef es day trader, y está más que forrado. Pero mucho mucho, eh?

Además es deportista de ultrafondo (hace barbaridades como 7 Ironmans en 7 días y cosas por el estilo).
No es que sea muy bueno en carreras de alto nivel pero en ultrafondo es de lo mejor. Y llama la atención por como se explica, los tatuajes, es simpático... vaya, que se sabe vender.
Lo patrocina, entre otros, Red Bull.
Además da cursos de bolsa y colabora en programas de radio y TV.

Yo he coincidido con él en un par de maratones, mientras yo iba bastante al límite él se hacía la maratón con una mochila con peso en la espalda para entrenar el Maraton de Sables.

Habla con todo el mundo que se le acerca y es bastante majo.

Otra cosa es que a muchos les de rabia porque es un tío que ha triunfado y ya se sabe que estamos en el país de la envidia.

Saludos
Taltos

PD: no, no somos amigos ni me debe pasta 



holgazan dijo:


> Ajram vende libros.
> Si fuese bueno con la bolsa, no necesitaría hacer el ridículo en programas de televisión.


----------



## taltos (19 Ene 2012)

miaavg dijo:


> Que esta forrado; ¿y ud. como lo sabe si no son amigos?; solo lo presupone o tiene algún dato que demuestre este hecho?; mire estoy por creerle, desde luego su Padre si que al parecer tiene fortuna.
> 
> Envidia?; hombre, un tipo triunfador es para mi un padre de familia que saca adelante su familia todos los dias con el sudor de su frente, pagas sus facturas, viste a sus hijos, ama a su mujer y vive la vida dentro de sus posibilidades; prefiere que hayan muchos triunfadores asi por el mundo antes que un tipete que vá de estrella mediatica con un pendiente en la nariz como un Cebú Indonesio.



Se que tiene MUCHA pasta porque me lo dicen amigos comunes.
Además conozco a una persona que trabaja en la gestoría que lleva sus temas fiscales (pero no, no se cuanto dinero tiene ni me interesa).

Su padre no tiene una gran fortuna, tiene dinero y punto. Es médico, pediatra para ser más inri.

Estoy de acuerdo con tu definición de triunfador pero yo me refería en lo económico/laboral.

saludos
Taltos


----------



## Dekalogo10 (20 Ene 2012)

taltos dijo:


> te equivocas.
> Josef es day trader, y está más que forrado. Pero mucho mucho, eh?
> 
> Además es deportista de ultrafondo (hace barbaridades como 7 Ironmans en 7 días y cosas por el estilo).
> ...



Bueno, que sea un buen atleta no implica nada, aunque la resistencia y fuerza que imprime al caracter siempre es buena. Yo por desgracia, no podría competir con vosotros, mi rodilla me ha traicionado 

En cualquier caso, a mí me recuerda mucho a Aitor Zárate y su factor k del que nunca he oido hablar por aquí.


----------



## ferengi (20 Ene 2012)

taltos dijo:


> Se que tiene MUCHA pasta porque me lo dicen amigos comunes.
> s




Yo tenia amigos comunes, que me decian que x tenia mucho pasta porque tenia un bmw, una casa grande... etc etc. luego se descubrio que era un pepito de libro...


----------



## jolu (20 Ene 2012)

taltos dijo:


> te equivocas.
> Josef es day trader, y está más que forrado. Pero mucho mucho, eh?
> 
> Además es deportista de ultrafondo (hace barbaridades como 7 Ironmans en 7 días y cosas por el estilo).
> ...



El maratón de sable lo hacemos en burbuja info en la sección de veteranos.


----------



## israel-garcia (3 Feb 2012)

Hola a todos/as me llamo Israel Garcia y queria presentarme al foro y agradecer vuestros posts. Me gustaria pediros un favor, tengo la intencion de ayudar de forma gratuita a tanta gente como sea posible utilizando videos para que aprendan diferentes tecnicas de trading como opciones, futuros y forex. Podriais ver los videos que ya tengo y darme vuestra opinion sobre que parte no esta clara y necesitaria mas explicacion detallada. La direccion es vivir-de-la-bolsa.com

Gracias de antemano 

Israel Garcia


----------



## Dekalogo10 (3 Feb 2012)

holgazan dijo:


> Ajram vende libros.
> Si fuese bueno con la bolsa, no necesitaría hacer el ridículo en programas de televisión.



El guru del oro y plata Malone tambien vende libros, forman equipo con Kiyosaki y otros, que si Rich Dad y la inversión es cosa de equipo... y qué?. 

Planeta Hollywood no era también de unos actores? (Stallone, Willis, Schwarzenegger). Eso decían. 

Aitor Zárate tambien vende libros. Y Punset. Y qué?


----------



## Dekalogo10 (3 Feb 2012)

israel-garcia dijo:


> Hola a todos/as me llamo Israel Garcia y queria presentarme al foro y agradecer vuestros posts. Me gustaria pediros un favor, tengo la intencion de ayudar de forma gratuita a tanta gente como sea posible utilizando videos para que aprendan diferentes tecnicas de trading como opciones, futuros y forex. Podriais ver los videos que ya tengo y darme vuestra opinion sobre que parte no esta clara y necesitaria mas explicacion detallada. La direccion es vivir-de-la-bolsa.com
> 
> Gracias de antemano
> 
> Israel Garcia



Otro pompero haciendo publicidad. :no:

Si quieres decir algo lo escribes en el foro y nosotros te pondremos a caldo como no espabiles.


----------



## israel-garcia (3 Feb 2012)

Hola Dekalogo10, lamento que te hayas tomado a mal mi post. Mi intencion es solo ayudar a quien quiera aprender. No estoy vendiendo nada.

Saludos

Israel Garcia


----------



## Dekalogo10 (3 Feb 2012)

israel-garcia dijo:


> Hola Dekalogo10, lamento que te hayas tomado a mal mi post. Mi intencion es solo ayudar a quien quiera aprender. No estoy vendiendo nada.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Israel Garcia



No lo he tomado mal. En absoluto. 

Aquí hay mucha gente que opinan sobre el Ibex, o sobre una acción o sobre los diversos IPF's bancarios, o los mejores bancos para poner tu nómina ahí...pero lo hacen aquí. 

Si tú tienes videos o comentarios y opiniones de trading, pues ponlos aquí y los vemos los que nos interese, y vemos también las opiniones de otros foreros y no solo la tuya (por ejemplo). Lo pillas?. 

O sea, que no te molestes, es sin indirectas y sin malas intenciones. Pero es que a menudo se nos olvida admitir que podemos ir equivocados y otra opinión abrirnos muchas luces y puertas. No te parece?.


----------



## israel-garcia (3 Feb 2012)

Ok,no sabia que podia poner los videos aqui. Perdona por el malentendido.

Este es uno de los videos:
Trading de futuros - YouTube

Que pases un buen fin de semana.

Israel Garcia


----------



## Sostiene (3 Feb 2012)

Bueno, volviendo al tema, a mi el tipo este Ajram me cae bien. En el programa de salvados se le veía soltura al hablar sobre la bolsa. Tiene pinta de ser inteligente aunque todavía es un poco joven.


----------



## Tacaño (3 Feb 2012)

Trabaja para otro. Fin.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (4 Feb 2012)

israel-garcia dijo:


> Ok,no sabia que podia poner los videos aqui. Perdona por el malentendido.
> 
> Este es uno de los videos:
> Trading de futuros - YouTube
> ...



Israel, otra cosa. 

Creo que si quieres exponer un tema, es mejor que abras un hilo nuevo. De seguro que tienes muchas cosas que explicarnos, y la cosa de los futuros es un tema muy interesante. 

Yo me inicié junto con una amiga que domina la materia y opera con futuros primordialmente, los de más tradición son los de Chicago, verdad?. Me hizo leer varios libros, entre ellos alguno de Aitor Zárate. Al fin ella también tiene un despacho con varias pantallas y tal...pero yo dudo bastante. La teoría muy bien pero yo soy un profesional de otra disciplina y...zapatero a tus zapatos.


----------



## israel-garcia (4 Feb 2012)

Gracias Dekalogo por tu consejo, asi lo hare.

Que pases un buen fin de semana.

Israel Garcia

P.D. Aunque seas de otra disciplina si alguna vez estas interesado en opciones, futuros o forex dimelo para ayudarte.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (4 Feb 2012)

israel-garcia dijo:


> Gracias Dekalogo por tu consejo, asi lo hare.
> 
> Que pases un buen fin de semana.
> 
> ...



Hasta diciembre 2011, invertía en acciones, intradía o no. Con un broker de Barcelona bastante profesional, pero ... decidí "invertir" en otro negocio y me compré un Lexus para darle envidia a mi mujer y su BMW. Con el dinero de los stocks, claro. 

Lo de otra disciplina, me refería a mi trabajo como profesional, no es que me dedique a metalero ni bancolchonero, que también, pero bueno, allá cada uno con su guano 

Tengo nociones de futuros, en opciones y forex no invertiría ni jarto de vino.


----------



## Hinel (5 Feb 2012)

*Mierda para el*

No hace trading, es un publicista de sí mismo.


----------



## Uratrax (2 Ago 2016)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> Lo de los futuros lo explicaron fatal.
> 
> Se hizo una especie de comparación acerca de lo "injusto" que resulta que los bancos no presten a personas y a empresas y sí presten a especuladores. Demagogia pura.
> 
> ...



Más claro imposible!


----------



## Jeenyus (3 Ago 2016)

Seguro que se ha hecho de oro con el prebrexit, con el brexit, y con el postbrexit.

Ah no...que se dedica a vender libros.


----------

